
Nordic authors whose works enter public domain in 2018 - sohkamyung
http://runeberg.org/search.pl?dead=1947
======
flexie
70 years after the author's death is a very long time. That's maybe 100 years
after the works were published.

Not only has language changed a bit. Many of the issues that authors dealt
with 100 years ago are also different today. I didn't see a single Danish
author among them whose works are still well known or widely read. I don't
think you can enter a typical Danish bookstore and buy the works of any of
these authors.

Perhaps 70 years after the death of the author is too long. Maybe 20 years
after publishing the work would be better. After all that should give the
publisher and the author plenty of time to make money, if possible. Then there
could be 5 or 10 year extensions if the publisher could show a certain amount
of marketing cost.

~~~
TheChaplain
I somewhat agree, but I think the author/creator should have ownership of
their works as long as they live to allow them to support themselves.

However, if the ownership is transfered to another
person/organization/company, definitely a 25-50 years limit before entering
public domain is better.

------
vixen99
Delighted to see we'll be getting ready access to AN Whitehead's publications
but why is he down as a Nordic author?

~~~
eesmith
Or Henry Ford, of Ford Motor fame.

